# Did I buy the right light bulb?



## silverfly (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a 46 Gallon tank and I tried to grow some amazon swords with the bulb that came with the tank setup, but they slowly turned yellow and began to die. 

I really want a planted tank, so I recently bought a new bulb from petsmart called Aqua Glo. It says that it's for planted tanks, but I'm still not sure if I got the right one. 

The information on the box says:

T8, Color Temperature 18000k, Energy Level B, Lux 120

I'm not sure what any of this means and I could use some expert advice.  If this is a good bulb, then I'll obviously have to make another trip to petsmart for CO2 and fertilizer.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

silverfly said:


> I have a 46 Gallon tank and I tried to grow some amazon swords with the bulb that came with the tank setup, but they slowly turned yellow and began to die.
> 
> I really want a planted tank, so I recently bought a new bulb from petsmart called Aqua Glo. It says that it's for planted tanks, but I'm still not sure if I got the right one.
> 
> ...


sf:

I believe the *lamp* which you purchased is 30W and 36". 

I believe that you will have a problem with *Amazon Swords *(Echinodorus amazonicus) not due to the bulb which you purchased but due to the power of your fixture which produces only 0.75 Watts/Gallon.

I know that you live in south Austin (hopefully near I-35*) but please call Matt at Amazonia (451-0958), tell him your situation and ask him if they still have any low light plants.

You will not need CO2 and the only fertilizer which you will really need to start with is *Flourish*.

*Amazonia is just west of I-35 on Airport Boulevard and you will really enjoy viewing the tons of fish which they have.

TR

BTW: I am from San Angelo and not Austin but during football season I make frequent sojourns to Austin and less frequent sojourns during the remainder of the year in order to meet the staff of various State agencies.


----------

